# What might this really be



## schwinnguyinohio (Jan 1, 2015)

Here is a bike I traded for today,frame is a 63 doesn't look like a repaint,chainguard has a Jag decal on it.I don't see ''Schwinn on the rims and rear hub doesn't look like a Schwinn to me.Any thought to what this started out as in 63 in maroon?Traded my Firestone for it.


----------



## Lynotch (Jan 1, 2015)

The hub looks like a bendex


----------



## GTs58 (Jan 1, 2015)

Nice looking bike, but it looks like it was recreated with a Jag decal. Possible Wasp, Hornet or Typhoon frame with the chrome fork crown added. Stainless Jag or Vette fenders or chrome? If it's a 63 the color would be Flamboyant Red which looks lighter than the red in your pictures. Could be the pictures not showing the lighter color red though.


----------



## bikecrazy (Jan 1, 2015)

Deluxe crashbar seat would be correct for a Jaguar except I don't see any rivits on the side. That would indcate a 63 or newer seat.


----------



## schwinnguyinohio (Jan 1, 2015)

Yes hub is bendex


----------



## GTs58 (Jan 1, 2015)

I just blew up a couple of your pictures and to be honest, I really believe the bike was repainted so no telling what it actually started out as.


----------



## bikecrazy (Jan 1, 2015)

I would be interested to see if there is any chrome on the chainguard.


----------



## GTs58 (Jan 1, 2015)

Just caught a little detail. The Schwinn script on the top bar is the straight script used on some lightweights etc. It should be curved.


----------



## schwinnguyinohio (Jan 1, 2015)

I knew this was the place to find out,I still like this better than the firestone I traded for,knew it was a alittle this and that type bike.Could the rims still be off a Schwinn if I cant find and marking like my others have.


----------



## randallace (Jan 1, 2015)

I liked that Firestone - is It 
That the one that was on Columbus craigslist ?


----------



## GTs58 (Jan 1, 2015)

I've seen plenty of Schwinn tubular rims with no stampings and I'm not sure when they stopped stamping the S-7's. Pull a tire off and see if the rim is double walled, that should tell the story.


----------



## Saving Tempest (Jan 1, 2015)

Serial # or anything else stamped into the frame?


----------



## schwinnguyinohio (Jan 1, 2015)

Yes that was it ,it was a nice bike .i think we were both happy with the deal


----------



## randallace (Jan 1, 2015)

Cool - when it warms back up we should do a Columbus ride


----------



## schwinnguyinohio (Jan 1, 2015)

Ok that's it I hope on the rims,looked like Schwinn rims when I looked at it but was dirty so didn't really look hard for S-7 stamp but after cleaning no marks on either.Serial number starts with H3 didn't look past that.


----------



## schwinnguyinohio (Jan 10, 2015)

I just changed out the handlebars to ones off a Schwinn of that about year with white grips,done with it now but have a couple hundred in it,so would have to ride it some this summer to come out ok,guessing its about a 150$ bike on a good day.


----------



## GTs58 (Jan 10, 2015)

Are the fenders stainless steel? If they are, those the seat and rack are worth your good day estimate.


----------



## schwinnguyinohio (Jan 10, 2015)

Yes fenders are stainless ,think it's all Schwinn except maybe rims and they might be.


----------

